# Help a N0oB - Multimedia Rig



## cygnus (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to buy a new rig by the end of this month and would love to hear your opinions.

1. What is your MAX budget? ->*65000-70000*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better  performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? ->*yes*

3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems are capable of doing that) -> *Maya, Photoshop, After Effects, Unreal Development Kit, HD Movies, Games and Multitasking ( Having a broswer, music player, maya, photoshop , illustrator all open at the same time without noticeable decrease in performance for example).*

4. Planning to overclock? -> *Yes - i'm keen on trying it out*

5. Which OS are you planning to use? ->* Windows 7 64 bit and Mac OS if it can install it somehow? Anyone help me out with this? *

6. How much hard drive space is needed? -> *500gb-1tb*

7. What resolution will the screen run at? -> *1920*1080*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1  being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the highest) -> *Between 6 to 6.5*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an  assembler? -> *Nope...never built one before ... will probably assemble at the shop*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?-> *Within a few days*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations? -> *Well, if I can upgrade the CPU,RAM after 3 years without burning a big hole in my pocket ... i;d say "YES" to this.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include  in this new rig? -> *Speakers?* - will keep my old 2.1's

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from  other city/states? -> *Hyderabad - would prefer buying from Hyd only.
* 
Looking forward to hearing frm you all 

Regards and Respect!

Cygnus


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

Overclocking. gaming. Multitasking. Core i7 rocks. problem is your budget. a bit less to include an i7. so, get AMD.

Processor: Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k
Motherboard: get any MSI/Gigabyte/Biostar/AsRock board based on 890FX or 890GX: 7-9k
Ram: Corsair 4GB Kit 1600Mhz @ 6.6k
Hard Disk: 2 X Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 4k
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
Optical Drives: LG GH22NS50 @ 1.1k
PSU: Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k or Cooler Master GX-550W @ 4.4k.
Cabinet: NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
Monitor: Dell ST2210 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.9k
Keyboard Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 + Logitech MX518 Laser @ 2.5k 

total: 68-70k. just perfect for your needs


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking to buy a new rig by the end of this month and would love to hear your opinions.
> 
> ...



AMD phenom II X6 1055 @ 9.5k
MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7.5k
Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 5.6k
WD Caviar Blue 1TB @ 4k
Sapphire HD 5850 @ 15.5k
Corsair vx 550W @ 4.5k
Cooler Master Gladiator @ 3.2k
Dell S2209W LCD Monitor @ 8.4k
Sony DVD RW 22x @1.2k
Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110 @1.7k
APC Back - UPS BR 1100Y-IN @ 5.5k

Total 66.6k

You can even add a Blu Ray Rom Drive
Sony BDU-X10S @ 5.2k

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

@Sam
I didnt see your post
If he can over clock, better is 1055 also note price difference.
Corsair 4GB 1600 kit is 7.6k its latency is 9-9-9-24.For a 7-7-7-20 its 15k
You missed UPS  rig demands atleast 1kva UPS


----------



## cygnus (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Sam and Ajai for your suggestions. 

To be honest, I have never overclocked a cpu before, but have looked at quite a few videos on youtube , which make it look easy - so I wouldn't mind trying my hands at it.

So I think i'd prefer taking the black edition cpu itself since it would be easier to overclock.

The other thing is , whether I can cut down on the graphic card? Would you recommend the HD 5770 which is cheaper?


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> AMD phenom II X6 1055 @ 9.5k
> MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7.5k
> Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 5.6k
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB @ 4k
> ...



why cooler Master Gladiator? he can get a good looking USP 100 or NZXT M59 for little more.



ajai5777 said:


> @Sam
> I didnt see your post
> If he can over clock, better is 1055 also note price difference.
> Corsair 4GB 1600 kit is 7.6k its latency is 9-9-9-24.For a 7-7-7-20 its 15k
> You missed UPS  rig demands atleast 1kva UPS



well, yes. if he OC, 1055T is pure VFM. he can easily reach 3.5Ghz-3.8Ghz on stock cooler, saving him money on buying a new OEM HSF, etc.

he didn't mentioned anything about UPS. so skipped 



cygnus said:


> Thanks Sam and Ajai for your suggestions.
> 
> To be honest, I have never overclocked a cpu before, but have looked at quite a few videos on youtube , which make it look easy - so I wouldn't mind trying my hands at it.
> 
> ...



get 1055T proccy. its good at OC. also 6 cores suites your needs. & get a good board is necessary for OC. Biostar boards are best when it comes to OC. so may give a thought. also cheap.

black edition got a unlocked multiplier. nothing like it'll OC more. yes it'll help, but isn't fully worth the money. get 1055. its far better. & trust me, OC is real fun.

HD5770 is much slower than HD5850. so get what ajai has suggested. will nicely fit in your budget & is also fully balanced. only thing i'll recommend different is motherboard. search & get motherboard based on AMD 870X. its cheaper & still good at OC. just no Crossfire.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

ASUS M4A87TD-EVO @ 6.6k
No IGP
Crossfire
USB3
and all other features.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> ASUS M4A87TD-EVO @ 6.6k
> No IGP
> *Crossfire*
> USB3
> and all other features.



it must be X16 + X4 crossfire. though price is good.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

Then the best option would be the first recommended MSI 890GXM G65.As it has got
crossfire mode x8-x8


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Then the best option would be the first recommended MSI 890GXM G65.As it has got
> crossfire mode x8-x8



it fully depends on OP. if he sure he'll go for Crossfire he better with MSI. else Asus. moreover Crossfire isn't for showoffs  so depending on requirements, *OP* choose one. both are excellent OC at descent price.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

Then

MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7.2k (If you plan to crossfire in future) recommended for future proof.

ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 @ 6k No IGP,No crossfire at all with all other features.


----------



## cygnus (May 28, 2010)

wow!  Thanks a lot for your suggestions guys.

Going by ajai's words, i'm thinking of buying a 1055. But I have some other doubts: 
If i am going to overclock the cpu , will i be needing a separate Heatsink fan for cooling the cpu?

The other thing i'm not quite sure of is whether I really need a crossfire setup. From what i've heard, maya and photoshop don't necessarily need a crossfire setup?
What say?

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------

Oh, sorry for sounding dumb, but whats an OP ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

cygnus said:


> wow!  Thanks a lot for your suggestions guys.
> 
> Going by ajai's words, i'm thinking of buying a 1055. But I have some other doubts:
> If i am going to overclock the cpu , will i be needing a separate Heatsink fan for cooling the cpu?
> ...



if you wish do a moderate OC, say 2.8Ghz ---> 3.3Ghz or so. default heatsink enough. though the 1055T can go past 3.5Ghz using stock heatsink. go for OEM HSF only if u want OC the proccy to ~3.8Ghz or more.

then you better off with a single card & a 870X based board or Biostar 890GX which doesn't offer any Crossfire.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

cygnus said:


> wow!  Thanks a lot for your suggestions guys.
> 
> Going by ajai's words, i'm thinking of buying a 1055. But I have some other doubts:
> If i am going to overclock the cpu , will i be needing a separate Heatsink fan for cooling the cpu?
> ...



For over clocking 1055 you dont need a separate cooler.But for going too much, you will have to buy one.

Actually Crossfire ensures future proof Graphics.If you plan to game in future, it'll be good.

Rendering cards and Gaming Cards are different.For serious rendering/animation, you will need one.But you cant game on it.

Finally.. OP is a Rum Named OPR (Old Port Rum) 

Was kidding 

Its used to refer the Thread starter 
OP = Original Poster


----------



## cygnus (May 29, 2010)

> Finally.. OP is a Rum Named OPR (Old Port Rum)
> 
> Was kidding
> 
> ...


heheh ... OP = Original poster ... got it 

Moving on... Having taken your comments into consideration, this is what I have finalized at this point:

            Processor -   AMD   x6 1055t   - 9500       
Motherboard   - MSI   890 GXM G65 -   7500       
RAM   - CORSAIR 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz -   6600       
HDD -   WD CAVIAR BLUE   1TB -   4000       
Graphics Card   - SAPPHIRE   HD 5850   - 15500
PSU -   CORSAIR   VX550W   - 4500       
      DVD Drive -   SONY   DVD RW   - 1200       
Keyboard n Mouse   - LOGITECH   CORDLESS DESKTOP -  1700       
UPS -   APC   BR 1100Y-IN -    5500       
      Cabinet -   NZXT    M59   - 3900   
which brings the total cost to INR 59900.

Now, I need to decide on the monitor. I am thinking of getting the Benq 2420HD priced at around 10.5k. What do you think?

And I also read about this mother board - ASUS m4A89GTD Pro. Would it be a better option against the above mentioned MSI board?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Moving on... Having taken your comments into consideration, this is what I have finalized at this point:
> 
> Processor -   AMD   x6 1055t   - 9500
> Motherboard   - MSI   890 GXM G65 -   7500
> ...



nice choice about monitor. 22" or 24", your choice. Benq monitors are god & cheap.

about Asus board, i'll simply say is better stick to non-Asus products.

also for HD5850, try search cards with custom coolers, even if they cost 500 more but will extend life of card & is worth the money if u try OC.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 29, 2010)

cygnus said:


> And I also read about this mother board - ASUS m4A89GTD Pro. Would it be a better option against the above mentioned MSI board?



Its Price is 9.7k.Its worth if you can spend it.It has got x16-x16 crossfire.That means when you add another card in future, you will get the full juice of both the cards.For future proof its worth to spend the extra 2k.
what would be the performance of 2X 5850 in x16-x16 crossfire? 
I cant even imagine it.

Nothing to say about brand.They are the market leaders.


----------



## cygnus (May 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> about Asus board, i'll simply say is better stick to non-Asus products.
> 
> also for HD5850, try search cards with custom coolers, even if they cost 500 more but will extend life of card & is worth the money if u try OC.




Hmm .. I'm wondering why you suggest staying away from Asus? Any particular reason? I'd like to know about it if you don't mind...

Yes, will look for the HD5850 with custom coolers as you said.

Will call up a few shops and let you guys know about the price they are offering here in Hyderabad.



> Its Price is 9.7k.Its worth if you can spend it.
> It has got x16-x16  crossfire.That means when you add another card in future, you will get  the full juice of both the cards.For future proof its worth to spend the  extra 2k.


I think I can strech my budget a little to include this board... seems good to me ... would like to know why Sam is against it though ...


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Its Price is 9.7k.Its worth if you can spend it.It has got x16-x16 crossfire.That means when you add another card in future, you will get the full juice of both the cards.For future proof its worth to spend the extra 2k.
> what would be the performance of 2X 5850 in x16-x16 crossfire?
> I cant even imagine it.



its based on 790FX. AMD Flagship chipset. best when it comes to OC. graphics support. simply the best. 



ajai5777 said:


> Nothing to say about brand.They are the market leaders.



i & many others have heard Asus quality dropping. not sure about 8 series but by the fall, 7 series motherboards were not good. many were facing bugs & all.



cygnus said:


> Hmm .. I'm wondering why you suggest staying away from Asus? Any particular reason? I'd like to know about it if you don't mind...



a dealer who is a member here, Thunder02.Dragon himself told me stay away from Asus when it comes to midrange & lowend motherboard. specially the Asus M4A785TD-* EVO series. maybe by now they have started giving out quality products again but they received numerous complain about their 785G based chipsets back in 2009 & starting 2010.

not only he, 2 members here brought the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO also faced some issues. well i not saying its bad, but their last gen midrange boards used to be buggy.



ajai5777 said:


> I think I can strech my budget a little to include this board... seems good to me ... would like to know why Sam is against it though ...



see buddy i not saying don't get Asus. but was saying their 2 785G boards, both were buggy. & reviews don't cover these parts. you'll never see review centers criticizing manufacturers for motherboard. also i think the 890FX falls in premium board section. go for it


----------



## cygnus (May 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> see buddy i not saying don't get Asus. but was saying their 2 785G boards, both were buggy. & reviews don't cover these parts. you'll never see review centers criticizing manufacturers for motherboard. also i think the 890FX falls in premium board section. go for it



Hmmm..okay..thanks for clearing that up 

I'm almost final with my config , just need to call up a few places to find out the rates. Hopefully by next week i'll have a brand new rig


----------



## cygnus (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys i am enquiring abt the prices right now... Just want to know if the M59 is big enough to fit two graphic cards and a big heatsink?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Hey guys i am enquiring abt the prices right now... Just want to know if the M59 is big enough to fit two graphic cards and a big heatsink?



yes it'll. easily actually. & M59 a good cabby if you going use a OEM HSF.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 4, 2010)

Processor -   AMD   x6 1055t   - 9500       





> Motherboard   - MSI   890 GXM G65 -   7500


if you can go for gigabyte mobo!


> RAM   - CORSAIR 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz -   6600


go for 1333 MHZ!


> HDD -   WD CAVIAR BLUE   1TB -   4000


there is no 1TB blue, there is only Green & Black. don't go for green for OS host as its really bad!
Graphics Card   - SAPPHIRE   HD 5850   - 15500
PSU -   CORSAIR   VX550W   - 4500       
      DVD Drive -   SONY   DVD RW   - 1200       


> Keyboard n Mouse   - LOGITECH   CORDLESS DESKTOP -  1700


as you play games i would say go for MS Comfort Curve+Logitech MX518.
UPS -   APC   BR 1100Y-IN -    5500       





> Cabinet -   NZXT    M59   - 3900


if you don't get M59 then go for CM 690!
which brings the total cost to INR 59900.




> And I also read about this mother board - ASUS m4A89GTD Pro. Would it be a better option against the above mentioned MSI board?


its a really good option, specially for OCing but the only probs with Asus is with there warranty which isn't good!

Also trying learning Ubuntu, going to help you out in Rendering a lot in Maya & other softwares!

Also later if you can get a HSF coz during rendering your CPU is going to get very very hot!


----------



## cygnus (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys ... 

Was busy last week so had to hold the pc buying plans.

Went around  a few shops at CTC and got a few price quotes. This is what I have finalized for now. Will be buying everything on Wednesday.

*AMD X6 1055T - 9650
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3.0 - 9850
COSAIR 4GB 1333MHz - 6700
WD 500GB CAVIAR GREEN - 2050
CM 690 CABINET - 4600
SONY DVD WRITER - 1100
SAPPHIRE HD 5770 - 9850
UPS APC 1100y - 5500*

( Total = 49,300  excluding PSU and Monitor )

1) Now, the guys at the shop were telling me that Corsair VX550w PSU is not available, and that it was not a good PSU. They suggested that I go for a CM Extreme Power 600W ( Rs 3650) instead.

The other option I am left with is to buy a Corsair TX650W which is quite costly at 6.5k. Should I go ahead with the CM Extreme Power 600W?


2) About the RAM: Should I buy a 1600Mhz RAM instead for an additional 350 - 400 bucks? Will it make overclocking easier since it is at a higher frequency?

3) I have decided to take a 22" monitor instead of a 24 inch one, coz I find the 24" a little too wide for my liking 

Have decided to go for a BenQ v2220H Eco or BenQ E2220HD whichever is available - in that order, since they both support HD resolution.

The other options I have are:

AOC V22+
Samsung B2230
Samsung s2233?

Do you guys have any other suggestions for the monitor?


Thanks for all your help! 

---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

Oh ya.. forgot to add ... I had a look at the NZXT M59. It was priced at 4,300. Saw the M59 and the CM 690 side-by-side. Decided to pick the CM 690 for its curves.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 8, 2010)

> AMD X6 1055T - 9650


which shop did you get this price from? DANM good price!


> COSAIR 4GB 1333MHz - 6700


go for GSkill RipJaws 1333MHz CL7!


> WD 500GB CAVIAR GREEN - 2050


Go for Blue, don't even think about going for green!


> CM 690 CABINET - 4600


try to get it for lower price, tell them you won't give above 4.4K!




> 1) Now, the guys at the shop were telling me that Corsair VX550w PSU is not available, and that it was not a good PSU. They suggested that I go for a CM Extreme Power 600W ( Rs 3650) instead.


don't even think about listening to them! tell them "i want a vx550 or i won't buy from you"! Also *DON'T* even think about buying the CM Extreme!


----------



## cygnus (Jun 8, 2010)

mavihs said:


> which shop did you get this price from? DANM good price!
> *
> - Arun Computers*
> 
> ...



replied within quotes


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

cygnus said:


> *ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3.0 - 9850*





cygnus said:


> *WD 500GB CAVIAR GREEN - 2050*



if gaming a main priority of this rig, better opt for black. or minimum Blue. green is a 5400rpm hard rive. large access time. GAMING SUCKS on a green.

no to Asus. they having lots of problems. ranging from audio to ram. if you pick Asus, b rest assured, within one year you'll start facng serious issues, & RMA won't help.




cygnus said:


> 1) Now, the guys at the shop were telling me that Corsair VX550w PSU is not available, and that it was not a good PSU. They suggested that I go for a CM Extreme Power 600W ( Rs 3650) instead.
> 
> The other option I am left with is to buy a Corsair TX650W which is quite costly at 6.5k. Should I go ahead with the CM Extreme Power 600W?



they tell Corsair VX550W bad cause they have either no idea about PSUs or they know about the issues users faced with Extreme Power (graphics card, motherboard, even processor & rams burning down due to spikes).



cygnus said:


> 2) About the RAM: Should I buy a 1600Mhz RAM instead for an additional 350 - 400 bucks? Will it make overclocking easier since it is at a higher frequency?



simply don't jump for speed. all rams can't run in that rated frequency. lots of tweaking maybe needed.



cygnus said:


> 3) I have decided to take a 22" monitor instead of a 24 inch one, coz I find the 24" a little too wide for my liking
> 
> Have decided to go for a BenQ v2220H Eco or BenQ E2220HD whichever is available - in that order, since they both support HD resolution.
> 
> ...



get Benq G2220HD or E2200HD (best looking monitor) 



cygnus said:


> Oh ya.. forgot to add ... I had a look at the NZXT M59. It was priced at 4,300. Saw the M59 and the CM 690 side-by-side. Decided to pick the CM 690 for its curves.



too costly. forget it. theres many better cabby in market. get the CM690 Pure if you find.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if gaming a main priority of this rig, better opt for black. or minimum Blue. green is a 5400rpm hard rive. large access time. GAMING SUCKS on a green.
> 
> no to Asus. they having lots of problems. ranging from audio to ram. if you pick Asus, b rest assured, within one year you'll start facng serious issues, & RMA won't help.
> 
> ...



Okay,

Will make the following changes:

1) Will choose the WD Caviar Black instead of Green.
2) Will choose the Corsair PSU.
3) Will choose the Benq E2220HD.

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

One MAJOR doubt:

Just had a look at the XPS 7100 from Dell. It seems to be giving a much better config at the same price (approx 70k).

*i.dell.com/images/global/configurator/general/spacer.gifProcessor
AMD Phenom(TM) II X6 1055T (2.8GHz,  9M, 6C)

Operating System: Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium  64bit Edition 
Dell(TM) SP2309WFP 23" Full-HD Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor  with WebcamMemory: 6GB  (2x2GB/2x1GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHz Memory

Hard Drive: 750GB SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive with Native Command Queuing
None

Single Drive:  16X DVD+/-RW with Dual  Layer WriteVideo Card :  1GB ATI® Radeon™ HD 5870Sound Card : Creative PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi™ Xtreme Audio

*For the price, the Dell system seems to be a better option?*

It has more RAM, and a better Graphics Card and Sound Card as well.

Does anyone know which motherboard does this Dell system come with?

I'm starting to have second thoughts about getting my system assembled and buy a branded DELL instead. ? HELP!!! VERY CONFUSED!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

it looks to be a good buy but the motherboard & PSU will take a hit, maybe. you decide.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 9, 2010)

> One MAJOR doubt:
> 
> Just had a look at the XPS 7100 from Dell. It seems to be giving a much better config at the same price (approx 70k).
> 
> ...



just keep one thing in mind.... in same price range, a lappy can NEVER BEAT A DESKTOP....

so its better that you get the config which you have zeroed upon.... think of lappy only if you want mobility....

and its better if you get Corsair TX650W.... great-great buy... y are you saying its not in your budget???? it is very much in your budget(your budget was 65k-70k,,, rite????)....

your config should finalize like this:-

AMD X6 1055T - 9650
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3.0 - 9850
COSAIR 4GB 1333MHz - 6700
WD 500GB CAVIAR GREEN - 2050
CM 690 CABINET - 4600
SONY DVD WRITER - 1100
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
CORSAIR TX 650W @ 6.5K
BENQ E2220 @ 8.5K
UPS APC 1100y - 5500 

TOTAL:-69.5k-70K....

GREAT MULTIMEDIA CUM GAMING RIG....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys it there no 8XX series board from gigabyte in this price range ? I suggest you go for gigabyte mobo


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> just keep one thing in mind.... in same price range, a lappy can NEVER BEAT A DESKTOP....
> 
> so its better that you get the config which you have zeroed upon.... think of lappy only if you want mobility....
> 
> ...



rahul, for your kind info, XPS 7100 is a desktop. a very cool looking one 

also no Asus & he won't need TX650 unless he wants Xfire.



pulsar_swift said:


> Guys it there no 8XX series board from gigabyte in this price range ? I suggest you go for gigabyte mobo



OP can instead settle for the 890GX version of the motherboard *rahul* using.

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------

also WD Green sucks in a gaming rig. should opt for Black.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> rahul, for your kind info, XPS 7100 is a desktop. a very cool looking one


they just looks cool
just check their config
not VFM at all


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2010)

actually they look miles away from being balanced. thankfully anyone interested in HD gaming can configure XPS 7100 & include a HD5870 & X6 1050T. & all this at ~70k or so. this is burgain, provided motherboard based on 890Gx.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> they just looks cool
> just check their config
> not VFM at all



Hmm, actually ... when I compare... I find the Dell to be a bargain of sorts?

Let me explain:

*Original Config:*

x6 1055t
4GB RAM
HD 5850
500GB HDD
22" Monitor

Total = 70.2k

*Dell Config:*

x61055t
_6GB_ RAM
HD _5870_
_750GB_ HDD
_23"_ Monitor
Wireless Keybd and Mouse

Total = 70.4k

If i choose the Sapphire HD 5870 (23k), and another 6GB of RAM(GSkill 1333Mhz at 9.9k)  for the assembled config, my total cost goes upto 82k.

Although I cannot explain how Dell is giving such a good graphics card and 6gb memory for lower price... overall .. the Dell seems to be a better buy? Correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 10, 2010)

Check which brand of Mobo, RAM, SMPS & HDD are in the Dell system!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

god knows, OP can buy it open it and help us out.But dell offers only 1 yr warranty.

For  taking 3yrs warranty

3-year XPS Premier Service with 3-year  CompleteCover *[Add Rs.11,184.42]*


----------



## cygnus (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm .. I have asked the Dell Community for the brand of the mobo , RAM , smps , hdd etc.

I don't know if this is the catch... but the motherboard on the Dell is based on the 785G chipset.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 10, 2010)

> rahul, for your kind info, XPS 7100 is a desktop. a very cool looking one



thanx for telling.... this shows that LITTLE INFO LEADS TO BIG DISASTERS....

and op, do check out the brands of the components like others said.... as by looking at the config, it seems that dell can lower the price by only lowering the brand value....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> thanx for telling.... this shows that LITTLE INFO LEADS TO BIG DISASTERS....



yup. true. & in OPs case i fear, little info now & disaster later.



rahul.007 said:


> and op, do check out the brands of the components like others said.... as by looking at the config, it seems that dell can lower the price by only lowering the brand value....



they can also strip the components to reduce cost. like a cheap motherboard, just an enough PSU, cabinet i think is a miniTower (SUCKS), ram quality is low, etc


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Hmm, actually ... when I compare... I find the Dell to be a bargain of sorts?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> ...



so u were also mislead by the interface in their website
just look at the different 7100 models
out of 4 ,3 of them dont have any monitor and some other required stuff too

and if u include the top cream u mentioned the cost will go up by 100k by DELL


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> so u were also mislead by the interface in their website
> just look at the different 7100 models
> out of 4 ,3 of them dont have any monitor and some other required stuff too
> 
> and if u include the top cream u mentioned the cost will go up by 100k by DELL



check this out: Dell(TM) Studio XPS 7100 Desktop.

monitor included. total @ 76,406.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> check this out: Dell(TM) Studio XPS 7100 Desktop.
> 
> monitor included. total @ 76,406.


yea rite
but the graphic card sucks

the thing that amazes me is that u can add  a 5870 in just another 13k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yea rite
> but the graphic card sucks
> 
> the thing that amazes me is that u can add  a 5870 in just another 13k



yup. 13k = HD5870 (though you upgrading from a HD5450). so total cost is ~ 17k. but what i think is, Dell stripped card to its bone.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 11, 2010)

@*cygnus
if you really want to try Dell PC, come to my collage & you can experience wat they look like in 2years time!  there is no future upgrades, there BIOS sucks hard! No OCing, etc! there SMPS sucks, there cabinet sucks, there mobo sucks, etc!
*


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 11, 2010)

and the worst part you cannot even open your rig 
they have a seal at the back of the cabinet na


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 11, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> and the worst part you cannot even open your rig
> they have a seal at the back of the cabinet na



yup.... if you open the rig before their stated warranty period, the warranty finishes....


----------



## cygnus (Jun 12, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> yup.... if you open the rig before their stated warranty period, the warranty finishes....



Well, this is what I found on the Dell Knowledge Base

*support.dell.com/support/topics/gl...9975A7B924478B9A32CDE462E70D1&c=us&l=en&s=gen

It says I wont be voiding the warranty by adding stuff.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> yup. 13k = HD5870 (though you upgrading from a HD5450). so total cost is ~ 17k. but what i think is, Dell stripped card to its bone.



Hmm, even the basic ATI HD 5870 costs around 22k i think. Even I have no idea how Dell can reduce its price so much.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

but my neighbour brought a new BRANDED rig a month ago from hp.... c2d e7400.... it has a seal at the back and he can only open it after a year of purchase else the warranty cover from hp will disappear....


----------



## cygnus (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay guys... its been a long time since i've come back to this thread, although I did want to re-visit it many times.

Well, I just wanted to say *Thank You* to everyone who helped me to decide the config esp mavihs and sam.shab. 

Although I did end up buying the Dell pc, I think this thread played a major role in deciding what was going to be inside the dell.

My config is as follows:

AMD x6 1055t
6gb RAM
ATI HD 5870 graphics card
1.5TB HDD 
DVD RW Drive
DELL ST2410 HD Monitor
2.1 Channel speakers - Made by Dell i guess
Wireless Keyboard and Mouse
Original Windows 7 Home Premium

Although the prices must have changed by now.. I got the entire build for 65k.

Its working really well and i'd say it looks really cool as well, esp the cabinet 

The speakers also I like a lot, great sound output.

Overall, I'm very happy with the whole config. 

p.s. I can open up the cpu case without any problem and it doesn't void any warranty or anything.

I wouldn't mind posting photos, but I'm not sure if that would be appropriate since most pc's here are assembled...

Have a nice day


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2010)

congrats buddy
do post some pics


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2010)

@cygnus, congrats on the buy & the price is really good one. some pics please. specially the inside. 

and the speaker most probably is Dell rebranded.


----------

